# Wanted: Someone with Vista x64 installed



## Bazmecc

I was trying to just now, but WinRAR gives me errors, saying the folder can't be opened or something, and I can't create an archive or move the folder...completely locked up files


----------



## Error 404

Thanks for trying, you may want to try and take ownership of the folder, then copy it somewhere else and RAR it...


----------



## Bazmecc

that did it, here you go


----------



## apvm

Thanks


----------



## rgburgers

can anyone get this attachment up again please?


----------



## CMY2K

I found the files here: http://www.winvistatips.com/adaptec-scsi-adapter-2940-lack-64-bit-drivers-t800611.html (12-03-2009 post). These actually are from a Windows 2008 installation but should work at least as well ... I haven't tried them yet.


----------

